

Please help us Free Bassel, open source developer and CC volunteer - bootload
http://joi.ito.com/weblog/2012/06/29/please-help-us.html

======
eric_bullington
I hate to say it, but I'm afraid that about the only help available for Bassel
from outside Syria is for a Russian colleague with friends in high places to
start lobbying for his release.

Russian hackers? Have any friends in the government?

His imprisonment is a shame, since Bassel could be any one of us if we had had
been born in an oppressive country -- and one that is now at war (and I'm sure
some of you reading were born in such countries).

